# [SOLVED] Need help in recovering Trend PC-cillin pw



## chm111 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello, a friend of mine had bought a Dell pc and I recently got help in removing virus/adware from a great member on this site. But I wasn't able to uninstall the Trend PC Cillin 12 because it keeps asking for a pw and unfortunately she lost the thing. I would like to retrieve the pw so we can regain control of the program. I would appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help in recovering Trend PC-cillin pw*

*Try this:*

*1.* Click on Start > Run type 


```
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security 2006 \pctool.exe
```
*2.* Click on the *Uninstall* Tab, then click *Delete Files*

*If this doesn't work the try this:*

Delete the existing password and set a new one using the following procedure:

*1. *Obtain a copy of the *nopassword.reg* file from Trend Micro Technical Support personnel. The file might be named *nopassword.re* to get past some security filters. If so, after receiving the file, rename it to *nopassword.reg*

*2.* Stop PC-cillin

*3.* Make sure that PC-cillin Internet Security 12 is installed. 

*4.* Double-click on the icon for the *nopassword.reg* file. This merges the entries in this file with the Windows registry. Click OK on two successive dialog windows. 

*5.* Restart PC-cillin. 

*6.* Verify there is no password now by attempting to access any of the forms previously protected by a password.


----------



## chm111 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Need help in recovering Trend PC-cillin pw*

Thanks I was able to do as described. Works good.


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Need help in recovering Trend PC-cillin pw*

No problem, happy to help


----------

